# My 2 amazing sisters from Mice Galaxy



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Today we tried out a new background, when we took pictures of these 2 sisters.
Normally we always use a white background, but that makes it really hard to see the PEW and the himalayans.

So please meet these 2 wonderful sisters just over 2 months:

*Mice Galaxy's Theraphosa blondi * - aka *Blondi*

































*Mice Galaxy's Aphonopelma minchi* - aka *Minchi*


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

More stunning mice! They are beautiful. Really beautiful. You have no idea how lucky you are, having access to animals like that.

You also take some of the best mouse pics I've ever seen!  The third photo is just too precious!


----------

